# Dog Food for Senior



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have two Goldens, my girl is 11, my boy will be 7 in a couple of months. 
I am feeding both of them Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach, it is salmon, does not contain corn, wheat or soy.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I feed Chance, who is also 11, Orijen Senior.


----------

